# Carburetor tags



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

I know that there are other members here that have the original carburetor on their car, but many do not. I thought I would show what the tag looks like.

You'll notice it is stamped 4034S C6.

The GTO guide states that 4034 is correct for my car. I assume the C6 means "March 1966" since my car was built 3/24/66?


----------

